# Swivel Studs



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I just got an old Glenfield Model 60 working fir the first time in years and thought it might be a bit of a fun little project gun to spruce up and trick out a little bit. I'd like to put a bipod on it, any tips for putting in the new swivel stud? I found a stud at Walmart for cheap, but I also don't want to get something that's not going to hold up. The factory stud I believe I'm going to put the bipod on, but I'll put the sling on the new stud. Any tips or advice? This is the first time I've tinkered with a gun in pretty much anyway than disassembling it. Thanks for the help!


----------

